# Xorg radeonhd drivers



## jozze (May 6, 2013)

I've got a question, regarding my graphics card, that's been bugging me for quite a while now, but I never asked.

I have an ATI Radeon HD4890 graphics card and I am using the radeon driver supplied by the x11/xorg. I tried radeonhd too, and according to the manpage it should support my graphics card. However, the support didn't turn out to be good at all: the screen is tearing from time to time, and I cannot switch to any other ttys without stuck the system, which made me to keep using the radeon driver.

So my question is this: does the problem stem from my graphics card, is it some sort of conflict between FreeBSD and radeonhd driver, or is radeonhd driver just not so well implemented at the moment (xorg thing)?

Update:
I just recompiled x11/xorg and check if the problems persist: all other ttys are dark, but I can switch back to X. However, everything works really slow on radeonhd.


----------



## adamk (May 6, 2013)

Development on the radeonhd driver stopped years ago, which probably explains quite a few of the problems you experienced.


----------



## jozze (May 7, 2013)

Oh, cool, makes sense


----------

